# He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich...



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

On Thursday, 28 June 07, I'm flying to Rockhampton, Australia to visit my Marines there and view how the integration efforts are going.

BUT, that's not why I'm excited.

I GET TO MEET REV. WINZER!!! I'll even be able to worship with him on Sunday.

What a bit of Providence it was too - he just accepted the call to this congregation a couple of months ago. We might not have ever met.

Please pray for my travels and for my wife while I'm gone. I'm told by the Marines it's pretty wet and cold down there right now (beginning of winter after all).

A bit of a praise too. I couldn't find my Passport this evening but it showed up. Shwew!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 26, 2007)

ing and say  hello from me.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

Uff da. I'm now old. Recognition of (and nostalgia) concerning your subject line quotation dates me.  Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?

Todd


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2007)

OLD?????? I know the words to Minnie the Mermaid and Darktown Strutters Ball!!






toddpedlar said:


> Uff da. I'm now old. Recognition of (and nostalgia) concerning your subject line quotation dates me.  Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
> 
> Todd


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I was about 14 when that song was popular. I'm sure all the college students are thinking "Wha...?"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

Man, I'm good:

http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=VbOrdOVdlRH&aid=NwPvaH7qe3P

1982.

One of the fringe benefits of moving every 3 years or so since 1968 is that I can usually place events or songs with where I lived at the time so I'm always a couple of years at guessing when a particular event occured.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Man, I'm good:
> 
> http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=VbOrdOVdlRH&aid=NwPvaH7qe3P
> 
> ...



Seemed right to me - 7th grade was my recollection, and that's bang on  

TKP


----------



## Davidius (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I think I was about 14 when that song was popular. I'm sure all the college students are thinking "Wha...?"



Whaaaa????


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

See, Rich called it right


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Whaaaa????



{sigh} Kids.

You'll understand the reference about 1:09 into the song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n577vbu_Gds


----------



## beej6 (Jun 26, 2007)

You better run, you better take co-verrr...!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> {sigh} Kids.
> 
> You'll understand the reference about 1:09 into the song...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n577vbu_Gds



heh. I still remember arguments that lasted forever between the camp who was convinced that the man was from Brazil, while the others (rightly) knew he was from Brussels.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2007)

FYI- this song has been running through my head since I first saw this title a while ago.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

Moved to General Discussion...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> heh. I still remember arguments that lasted forever between the camp who was convinced that the man was from Brazil, while the others (rightly) knew he was from Brussels.



Brazil?! That doesn't even rhyme with muscles. 

I sometimes wonder if Aussies hate the fact that the most we can identify them with is Men at Work and Crocodile Dundee. More recently the Crocodile Hunter of course.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Man, I'm good:
> 
> http://www.google.com/musicl?lid=VbOrdOVdlRH&aid=NwPvaH7qe3P
> 
> ...



I was 13 when this song was popular.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Brazil?! That doesn't even rhyme with muscles.



who said it had to rhyme? 



> I sometimes wonder if Aussies hate the fact that the most we can identify them with is Men at Work and Crocodile Dundee? More recently the Crocodile Hunter of course.



Now don't forget AC/DC.... Midnight Oil was actually my favorite of all those 70's/80's bands from down under.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 26, 2007)

jawyman said:


> I was 13 when this song was popular.



I was going on 13


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I was going on 13



sheesh, are we all the same age? heh.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> {sigh} Kids.
> 
> You'll understand the reference about 1:09 into the song...



Ohhh well of course I am familiar with that song.  I was referring to *this*:



BobVigneault said:


> OLD?????? I know the words to Minnie the Mermaid and Darktown Strutters Ball!!


----------



## Augusta (Jun 26, 2007)

I was also 13 so I guess there are alot of us X'ers on here.  I know everyone of you knows this phone number 867-5309.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 26, 2007)

Men at Work, right? I was like 2 when it came out. I must have been one smart kid to remember it (or I just listened to too many '80s compilations in high school).


----------



## MW (Jun 26, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Midnight Oil was actually my favorite of all those 70's/80's bands from down under.



The lead singer is now a Labour MP.

Rich, is this thread a hint you would like us to keep some vegemite in the cupboard for lunch?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> The lead singer is now a Labour MP.
> 
> Rich, is this thread a hint you would like us to keep some vegemite in the cupboard for lunch?



 It was more of an "attention getter".

If you actually have some on hand, I wouldn't mind tasting it just to say I ate vegemite while I was in Australia.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 26, 2007)

That song is classic! 


I was in 4th Grade!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 26, 2007)

What is vegemite?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> OLD?????? I know the words to Minnie the Mermaid and Darktown Strutters Ball!!



I didn't think I was old, but I was old enough to think "what will these kids come up with next" when I first heard of Men at Work. Maybe I was a premature codger.

Bob, I remember "The Little Old Lady from Pasadena" when it was a hit on the radio, and I remember seeing those floppy haired British boys on Ed Sullivan in 64, but I completely missed Minnie the Mermaid.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It was more of an "attention getter".
> 
> If you actually have some on hand, I wouldn't mind tasting it just to say I ate vegemite while I was in Australia.




It's pretty good on toast.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2007)

turmeric said:


> What is vegemite?



Yeast paste. Yummy. An acquired taste.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite


----------



## MW (Jun 26, 2007)

The Happy Little Vegemite Song

We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,
We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,
Our mummy says we're growing stronger every single week,
Because we love our Vegemite,
We all adore our Vegemite,
It puts a rose in every cheek!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> The Happy Little Vegemite Song
> 
> We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,
> We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,
> ...





Incidentally, I had no doubt that it was a man from Brussels but I had no idea what they were singing about when they said "...vegemite sandwich...." I can't remember what I mumbled when I sang along with the tune but it wasn't the word "vegemite".


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 26, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> The lead singer is now a Labour MP.



I hear he is a native Scot??

This is the story of Dr. Heckel and Mr. Jive!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Brazil?! That doesn't even rhyme with muscles.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if Aussies hate the fact that the most we can identify them with is Men at Work and Crocodile Dundee. More recently the Crocodile Hunter of course.



And AC/DC? (The Thunder from Down Under)


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2007)

I was 13 in 1968 when my dad started teaching me guitar. I wanted to be a rock and roll star of course and couldn't wait to learn how to play. My dad only knew the old standards from the 30's and 40's, my grandfather (playing the harmonica) went back further. These are the songs they taught me. There was Darktown Strutters Ball and Bill Bailey, Heart of my Heart, Has Anybody Seen My Gal, etc.

My career as a rock star never launched but I got to be a pretty good rhythm player. In 1980 I wrote a musical about a wealthy merchant who returns to his beloved Jerusalem, only to find the city is taken up with crucifying Jesus whom he had heard so many great things about. It was an epic piece called, The Wave. The first song was to a ragtime beat and I borrowed some melody from one of the old songs I knew written in 1923.. After the performance a very old man came up to my group and asked, "Which one of you guys knows 'Oh what a time I had with Minnie the Mermaid'?" I stepped forward and told him that "That would be me sir". He recognized the melody I lifted. We laughed and reminisced about the old songs. It was a great time.






victorbravo said:


> Bob, I remember "The Little Old Lady from Pasadena" when it was a hit on the radio, and I remember seeing those floppy haired British boys on Ed Sullivan in 64, but I completely missed Minnie the Mermaid.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> sheesh, are we all the same age?



No.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 26, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Yeast paste. Yummy. An acquired taste.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite



Vegemite is an EXTREMELY acquired taste. That is my  worth.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Yeast paste. Yummy. An acquired taste.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite



Available in the States?


----------



## jawyman (Jun 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Available in the States?



Pastor Ivan, vegemite is available in the States. If you have a World Market store near by you can buy it there or you could always check out some Aussie expat sites. I have a friend from South Africa and he loves this stuff called marmite which is very similar.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Pastor Ivan, vegemite is available in the States. If you have a World Market store near by you can buy it there or you could always check out some Aussie expat sites. I have a friend from South Africa and he loves this stuff called marmite which is very similar.



No World Market here. Can it bought online....does it need to be fresh?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> No World Market here. Can it bought online....does it need to be fresh?



With all that yeast in it, if you leave it in the cupboard long enough, I'm sure it turns into something with quite a kick. 

Fresh off the shelf, it's rather gross, In my humble opinion... 

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> That song is classic!
> 
> 
> I was in 4th Grade!



I think I was in the 4th Grade too.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I think I was in the 4th Grade too.



I was thirty years old.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Incidentally, I had no doubt that it was a man from Brussels but I had no idea what they were singing about when they said "...vegemite sandwich...." I can't remember what I mumbled when I sang along with the tune but it wasn't the word "vegemite".



Me too.  He just smiled and hmmm.. hmmm.. hhmm.. hmmm... hmmm.... hmmmm..hmm.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

What's so funny about this thread is that I initially was just excited to be travelling to Australia tomorrow and wanted to have prayer for safe travels and for Sonya. It became a nostalgic (and funny) thread so I moved it to the General Discussion.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 26, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I was 13 in 1968 when my dad started teaching me guitar. I wanted to be a rock and roll star of course and couldn't wait to learn how to play. My dad only knew the old standards from the 30's and 40's, my grandfather (playing the harmonica) went back further. These are the songs they taught me. There was Darktown Strutters Ball and Bill Bailey, Heart of my Heart, Has Anybody Seen My Gal, etc.
> 
> My career as a rock star never launched but I got to be a pretty good rhythm player. In 1980 I wrote a musical about a wealthy merchant who returns to his beloved Jerusalem, only to find the city is taken up with crucifying Jesus whom he had heard so many great things about. It was an epic piece called, The Wave. The first song was to a ragtime beat and I borrowed some melody from one of the old songs I knew written in 1923.. After the performance a very old man came up to my group and asked, "Which one of you guys knows 'Oh what a time I had with Minnie the Mermaid'?" I stepped forward and told him that "That would be me sir". He recognized the melody I lifted. We laughed and reminisced about the old songs. It was a great time.




That explains it. You are _much_ older than I am. I was 10 in 68. 

My career was a bit different, but I did learn Turkey in the Straw, Devil's Dream, and When the War is Over (from 1914), on the fiddle. I never wanted to be a rock star. I wanted to be Vassar Clements or maybe Tennessee Ernie Ford. But I started a band imitating the Tijuana Brass. I played the trumpet. We did a concert when I was in the sixth grade. The highlight of that show was when a teacher came up and put a wadded paper towel into the bell of my horn to make me more quiet.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> What's so funny about this thread is that I initially was just excited to be travelling to Australia tomorrow and wanted to have prayer for safe travels and for Sonya. It became a nostalgic (and funny) thread so I moved it to the General Discussion.



Rich 

You have my prayers; do know that.  I just was struck so funny by the title - sorry I railroaded your prayer request...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Rich
> 
> You have my prayers; do know that.  I just was struck so funny by the title - sorry I railroaded your prayer request...



Not at all. I've enjoyed it.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 27, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> The Happy Little Vegemite Song
> 
> We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,
> We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,
> ...



If the product is anything like the song - watch out!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 27, 2007)

I work with a couple of Aussies, one of whom has exactly two Vegemite sandwiches on four slices of bread EVERY SINGLE DAY (when he gets a wild hair, he has a slice of cheese on one of them.)

It is truly foul stuff and without redeeming qualities, heed not the words of those who have 'acquired' the taste, they are leading you to perdition, my brother!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2007)

Huh? What? You're going to Australia Rich? Hey, that's great, but I don't think you should be hijacking this funny thread just to tell us that. Are you trying to be a buzz-kill or something? OK, now where were we? Oh yeah, I always thought the words were "Gave me a bit o my sandwich". Weird?



Hey Rich! God bless you and and keep you safe in your journey today. I'm excited for you and a bit envious. 






SemperFideles said:


> What's so funny about this thread is that I initially was just excited to be travelling to Australia tomorrow and wanted to have prayer for safe travels and for Sonya. It became a nostalgic (and funny) thread so I moved it to the General Discussion.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks brother!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Huh? What? You're going to Australia Rich? Hey, that's great, but I don't think you should be hijacking this funny thread just to tell us that.


----------



## shelly (Jun 27, 2007)

Vegemite is truly nasty. It's a dark brown paste with a killer aftertaste. Have something to wash it down with that will scrub the taste out of your mouth. At first bite it's not bad, wait for it...aagghhhh!!!!

In 1982 I was 10 and in fifth grade. I remember the song well, but I didn't sing "vegemite" either I seem to remember singing "a bit of my sandwich" too.

Is this trip w/o family?


----------



## BJClark (Jun 27, 2007)

I had absolutely NO clue what the title refered too...(I was 18 in '82)

I figured it had something to do with being a vegetarian or something...and was thinking...WHY would anyone be excited about being given a veggie sandwich..ick...doesn't even sound good..


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2007)

shelly said:


> Is this trip w/o family?



Yes.


----------



## jbergsing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Rich ... ever since I read this thread's subject line yesterday I've been singing that song! I can't get it out of my head! 
I may give in and go get it on iTunes! No, no, no ... go away song, go away!


----------

